# Sticky  Vital Stats - tell us a little about yourself, what you ride and where



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Some of us thought it'd be a nice idea to combine the "Howdy" and "All Our Bikes" sticky into one thread. So, introduce yourself, tell us a little about you (especially how tall you are), what you're riding and where you're from. This way, people can maybe get an idea of what bikes may fit and different brands to consider. I find it especially helpful when I look at a bike's geometry on paper, and think, that'd never work for me, then find out later there is someone even smaller riding it comfortably. 

So, hello! I'm about 5'4-5'5" (depending on shoes) with a 29.5" inseam. I typically ride small size frames. 

My first "real" mtb was a Giant Yukon with a 14" frame. I've made a lot of changes over the years, but love ripping around on it.
Next is a small, Misfit Dissent. I have recently converted it to a "monster cross" type of ride. It is also a size small.
Then came my Giant Trance X 29er, size small. Standover is amazing, but reach was pretty long. I've removed the dropper post, which was offset, in favor of a zero offset post and added riser bars. What a difference.
Lastly is my small Mukluk. Reach again was a little long, so put a 45mm stem on her and riser bars. Also got rid of the offset post.

Lastly, I'm from upstate, NY, so rocks and roots and some narrow, twisty trails with shorter, technical climbs and descents are pretty much the norm for me.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's helpful, if you can, to post a pic of you actually on the bike, for reference.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm really excited about this thread! You guys have been so helpful already. I really enjoy seeing all your pics too. I will have to get my shite together and get my measurements and some more pics. I have some from before electricity .


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

5' 11 1/2" ... 32" inseam...

ride a Kona Process 134 - large (650b/27.5)
and a Transition Bandit 29 - XL [short top tube]

Pic of bikes (don't so selfies)









-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

5'9.5" here with a 34" inseam. I'll just list out my bikes and what sizes I ride. WSD = women's specific. The rest are men's/unisex

Mountain:
Specialized S-Works Fate - L (WSD)
Specialized Epic - M
Specialized Fat Boy - L
Trek Superfly SS - 18.5

Cross/Road:
Specialized Ruby - 57 (WSD)
Specialized Crux - 54

I live in southeastern Wyoming. I race pro XC mountain bike, and dabble in a bit of road and cyclocross (for the beer). 29er, SPD clipless, and lycra all the way! Though I am buying a Specialized Rumor 650b trail bike in the next month because sometimes suspension that squishes is fun (not sold on the tinier wheels, but I'll make due!). My preferred terrain depends on my mood, but a couple of summers of racing on the east coast makes me love chunky, rocky stuff.

On the Fate








And on the Epic


----------



## shuttlekat (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm finally coming out of my lurking shell....

I live in Utah and started mountain biking about 6 months ago. Most of what I ride is XC singletrack. 

I'm 5'5 with a 30 inch inseam. 

I ride a Lust Advanced 1, size small. (And absolutely love it!) 

I debated going with a medium, but chose the small in the end. I'm glad I did. Seat post height would have been iffy with my shorter legs and a dropper. My upper body doesn't feel cramped at all, which was a concern with my longish torso.

(Sorry, I don't have good pics!)


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I've posted little on this forum. I'm not a new rider as I've had road bikes and cx bikes since I was a kid, but just got my first real mountain bike in January. 

I'm 5'7" with a 33.3 inch inseam and 21" arms. I ride a single speed Surly Krampus in a size small, but the Krampus runs very large compared to their other bikes. I could ride a medium Krampus, I think, and definitely a medium in an ECR or Ogre. (In fact, I wish I'd gone with a medium, more eyelets, etc). I ride with a zero-offset seatpost 'cause I can never get my knees far enough forward over the pedals (on all my bikes, even those with 74 degree seat tubes), this does bring me forward in the cockpit a lot, and chose 170 mm crank-arms for the same reason (My other bikes have 172.5). 

This is my only bike where I don't have toe-overlap. A consequence of big feet (size 43.5 ish cycling shoes) and needing the zero-offset seatpost. If I go larger in size, the seatpost becomes even more relaxed, a big problem if trying for Knees over the Pedals. 

Went with the wide Jones H Loop bars, they are uncut, and chose Odi Ergo Locking grips and Lizard Skins tape. I've wide shoulders and want my grip on the bars to be solid. A very good though not inexpensive setup.

Also ride a CAADX size 51 (535 top tube), a Pinarello Quattro size 51.5 (535 tt), and a Zurich Le Monde with a 545 mm top tube (I should sell that one, it fits, but I never ride it). Best reach on a road bike for me is about 378 mm.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

As a 5'10 with 32" inseam and longish arms and size 10 feet I find my large 93 Giant Sedona atx to be the best fit. Short stem, medium bars and zero setback seatpost. I had a Medium frame Giant XTC for a while and while agile, it seemed too short front-to-back for stability. For the most part the large feels at home and apparently part of my mojo since it just doesn't click on any other bike I've tried.

Usual trails for me are Governor Dick and Rocky Ridge in SE PA. Rocks and roots


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey ladies! Finally posting my stats!

5'3" tall
775 mm inseam (with shoes)

Bikes:

Trek Top Fuel 9.8 SL, 15.5" (650b wheels)
Liv Brava, S/47.5 cm (cyclocross bike)
Kona Kula 2-9, 16" (29 wheels) <--- This bike is probably on the bigger side for me, but it's my clunker, so I make it work.

This is one of the only recent pics I have...


----------



## coldrolling (Sep 8, 2015)

coming out of lurkdom to post as this is a really interesting topic to me. 

5'10" with shortish 31" legs, super long arms

right now I only have one bike: Santa Cruz Tallboy C, in a size large. I ride it pretty slammed, 50mm stem, no spacers, and 750mm bars. It fits like perfection, and handles better than any bike I've ever ridden. I also run 175mm cranks, never strike a pedal...but the BB isn't particularly low on this frame. 

Looking to get either a Transition Patrol Carbon, or Trek Remedy 27.5 for a trail bike this spring. In Trek I usually ride an 18.5, in the Transition I would get a Large. 

I just realized I have zero photos on my bike. So that part is not super helpful to anyone.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Welcome! Glad you came out of lurkdom and thanks for contributing


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ +1, welcome coldrolling!


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Snow lover*





















Hi, I'm Kathy and I live in Anchorage, Alaska. I generally ride my fattie year round... cuz it's so much fun and rolls over everything.

08 ti Fatback
07 Gary Fisher Paragon


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Great pix Kat71, love the extra winter mojo. Beautiful fatbike, I have a Fatback as well, aluminum circa 2011, and the same pogies, which were the best purchase ever.


----------



## PineyRose (Sep 30, 2015)

*Hello from the mountains of Tennessee*

I bought my Specialized MTB last February because so many of the places I ride are too rough for a road bike, even a hybrid. I retired in 2013 and my former employer (Proctor & Gamble) gave me a Trek 7.3 as my retirement gift. That got me started.

I'm 5'4.5" with a 30.5" inseam so I'm short with long legs and long arms. I'm between 118-120 pounds. Two years ago I was 162 pounds so riding really peeled the weight off. I'm 61 now but retired at 58.

My Specialized is a medium frame and the Trek is a 17.5" frame. I haven't ridden the Specialized on any very hard trails yet but I love riding the fairly easy trails. I find a lot of mud and other nice debris to ride in.  Since I ride alone I'm a little nervous about being way back in the mountains on difficult trails by myself.

No pictures of me on my bikes since I don't really have anybody around to take one but here are the bikes. Nothing high end but I have fun on them.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi. I'm Rachel, live in Colorado. I am 5'9", 33" inseam, wide shoulders, big hips. I currently ride a Med 2013 Scott Spark 920.









I started riding in 2002 right after I graduated college (and could finally afford a bike). I bought a Large Fuji Outlander. I rode a few times a year (or none during the 3 years I had babies) and never really got better. My husband started racing in 2012, the year he turned 40 (he said it was his mid-life crises). I decided to get more into it as well, joined a club, was told my bike was probably too big for me, so I switched to my husband's old 2000 FS Diamond Back. Then finally bought my Scott, it was a demo bike at the LBS my husband raced for. I really like it. I put a shorter stem on it but everything else fits great. I just started racing XC on my husband's team this year (am pretty slow) and am trying to improve technical skills and endurance.









I also have a Scott Team CX. Another hand-me-down from my husband but we are the same height (he has a shorter inseam).


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi. I'm Jen from upstate NY. I've been riding mtb (my first love) for 11 years. I'm 5'8" and all my bikes are medium. All my mtb wheels are 26". I got into cyclocross 3 years ago and love riding my cyclocross bike in the woods. Here are pics of me on my two favorite bikes. I love x-c skiing in the winter (no snow yet this year, but the biking has been great!)


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

Hiya - I'm Eileen and I'm from all the way over in Brisbane, Australia.

I'm 163cm (5'3") with a 70cm inseam without shoes (27.5") - long torso and short legs. I fit really well on small bikes, even better if the top tube is a little longer.

I ride a mix of XC, trail and DH. As I live in a subtropical climate, I can ride all year round. Trails around here are varied and range from fine dust that gets in your nose when its dry and turns to slop after it rains, granite slabs that are fantastically grippy unless they are wet, loose gravel ranging from pea up to baby heads, wheel sucking sand, low-lying rainforest and occasionally, lovely grippy volcanic red hero dirt 

Bikes:

XC - 2010 Santa Cruz Juliana - small. Running 2x10 XT. 100mm stem and 680mm bars. Fox suspension. Really well sorted little bike, nice light and nimble. I love this bike but it is always trying to kill me - This bike has given me more scars and visits to the doctor than any other bike I own!

Trail - 2012 Yeti 575 - small. Running 2x10. Changed back to 70mm stem and 680mm bars after trying a 40mm stem and 780mm bars. I think a happy medium will be a 50/55mm stem and 720-740mm bars. Should be wide enough to not feel so cramped but narrow enough to get through a few close trees on my fave trails 

DH - I was riding a 2008 Intense M3, recently upgraded to a 2012 Nicolai Ion 20 - both small. Both running Boxxer world cups and 300lb springs. I upgraded to the Nicolai because 1) it is a bit lighter than the M3, 2) BB height is lower so it corners much better, 3) head angle is a little slacker so it feels more planted and finally 4) someone was selling it for a ridiculously good price... how could I say no? Its been for a spin on a local DH track and whilst it corners like its on rails compared to the M3, the BB does hit some logs/rocks/drops that I previously rolled over with the M3... I see this as a good thing as it will force me to learn and use proper technique. Plus... it's super blingy and purrrrrrdy!

My first day out on the M3








Last years wet xmas ride on the 575








My first big ride on the Juliana


----------



## caratunkgirl (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi there,

I am Mandy and I live in the little town of Caratunk, Maine (population 30).

I am 5'1" with a 29" inseam and a pretty short reach. I am a recovering road biker. 

I have 3 bikes...my Surley Pugsley (14"), an old Trek Hybrid (XS) that I just can't get rid of, and my roadie a Trek Silque (XS)...

I just started fat biking this year, so I am a total newbie on trails but I love it and am thinking of selling my roadie to get a 29er this spring. I like to ride with my dog, Kineo.

Also I can't get the picture to not be upside down....sorry


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nearly saw you in September on my way to camping in Nahmakanta Public Reserve Lands in September from VT! Great area, and loving everyone's contributions!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm still trying to find a photo that shows me/bike well together for the sake of the vital stats.


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi  I mostly lurk but occasionally post. Just call me Dianna.

My stats: 
6' 240# 36"inseam
I ride a large (men's) Trek Fuel, that I've made my own. I'm pretty new to this!. In the past year, I've had a lot of fun, and tried getting my wheels anywhere I can. Home is Santos in Ocala, Fl, but I rode in NC, TN, and OH also. I rode in the FSC series, and next year I'll be bumping up to the next cat.


----------



## GGR Girl Wendy (Mar 19, 2014)

Wendy here from Los Angeles. 5"4, 33" inseam. Director of GGR: Girlz Gone Riding an all female mountain bike club with 3 chapters in So Cal. Been riding for 10 years. Mostly XC and race a little Enduro.
Bikes:
Bulls Wild Edge Team 29r
Specialized Epic 29r
Canfield Balance 27.5

Girlz Gone Riding - About GGR


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I love seeing everyone's pics and stories! What a great group of ladies!

I'm Andrea, and I used to road race a bunch until about 2009 when I burnt out on that and bought my first MTB. Since then, I've been racing XC, a lot of endurance (100's, stage races, etc), and, since I just moved from Memphis to Colorado this year, I'm getting very enduro-curious. I love long solo backcountry rides.

Stats- 5'6", inseam somewhere around 30.5"
Bikes- Small Pivot 429sl, medium Pivot Mach 6, Cysco custom hardtail 29er based off of the Air 9 CYA (somewhere between a mall and medium)

The only pic I have of me riding any of those is from the Beti Bike Bash earlier this year...









Edit to add:

I'm not in it, but it's one of my favorites from the summer-


----------



## heathralda (May 20, 2005)

*Hello everybody!*

Hello and Happy New Year Everyone!

I am mostly a lurker here, but wanted to say hello. My name is Heather and I currently live in Nederland, CO.

I am 5'3" with a 31" inseam (without shoes). In general, my bikes are typically small frames (15"-16") with 22.3"-22.8" top tube lengths, 70-90mm stems, and 170-175mm cranks.

I started mountain biking in 1994. My first real mountain bike was a Cadex CFM 1 with a Rock Shox Mag 21 65mm air fork, size small (_They were Giant's line of lugged carbon frames in the early 90s_) (I still have the frame in storage. In fact, I still have all of my old mountain bikes in storage...)

I guess I would say that I prefer more XC type of riding, and enjoy trails in all types of settings (desert, high alpine, forest, foothills/prairie, snow etc.). Although these days, I spend most of my time riding the local trails that I can ride to from my house.

For me, riding is all about fun, adventure, and scenery! I am really never in a hurry on my bike, and not very competitive; but I do enjoy racing once in a while. My favorite types of races have been endurance type races, but I also enjoy an occasional short track or xc race here and there.

My current rides are:

- SpotBrand Honey Badger (singlespeed): size small; 170mm cranks; 90mm stem w/0degree rise; 710mm flat bar; Selle Italia SLRxc saddle/27.2 Easton EC70 fixed seatpost; 100mm Rock Shox RL Solo Air Reba fork with 15mm thru axle; XT SPD pedals.

- Salsa El Mariachi ti (geared 2x10): size xs [essentially the same specs as my Spot]; 170mm cranks 90mm stem w/0 degree rise; 720mm flat bar; Selle Italia SLRxc saddle/27.2 Thomson Elite dropper post; 100mm Fox F29 CTD Evolution fork with 15mm thru axle; XT SPD pedals.

- Access Chinook Charlie Fat Bike (geared 2x10): size small [15"], 170mm cranks; 70mm stem w/0 degree rise; 700mm flat bar; Selle Italia SLR saddle/31.6 K-S eTen dropper post; rigid fork; Crank Brothers Mallet pedals.

- Cervelo RS (road bike) size 51cm, 170mm cranks, 100mm stem; Ritchey WCS saddle. Ultegra road pedals.

Here a few pictures of me and my current rides:

My Honey Badger and me















The El Mariachi on one of our favorite loops








Winter in Nederland


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

:band:I am really enjoying all the contributions here! :band:


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey I'm 5ft 7/8 and typically ride mens medium bikes. I forayed into the WSD market with a lapierre zesty but didnt really find it made a difference at all so reverted back to the mens market. Been riding for about 7 years now, all over the UK with one trip to the Alps done and a visit to Whistler this September. Riding is more about the descents than the climbs and my bikes are mainly aimed towards this.

Current rides: 
Custom Santa Cruz Carbon Bronson in medium
Self built Stanton Switchback Hardtail for winter
Cannondale Synapse 105 Carbon Road Bike for nice summer days and ice cream visits.


----------



## coldrolling (Sep 8, 2015)

heathralda said:


> Hello and Happy New Year Everyone!
> 
> I am mostly a lurker here, but wanted to say hello. My name is Heather and I currently live in Nederland, CO.
> 
> ...


Welcome and thanks for sharing! I had a Salsa El Mariachi Ti for a while...it was an incredible bike. Still can't believe I sold it! I still get stoked when I see someone riding one, they are pretty sparse in the wild...


----------



## coldrolling (Sep 8, 2015)

Golf_Chick said:


> Hey I'm 5ft 7/8 and typically ride mens medium bikes. I forayed into the WSD market with a lapierre zesty but didnt really find it made a difference at all so reverted back to the mens market. Been riding for about 7 years now, all over the UK with one trip to the Alps done and a visit to Whistler this September. Riding is more about the descents than the climbs and my bikes are mainly aimed towards this.
> 
> Current rides:
> Custom Santa Cruz Carbon Bronson in medium
> ...


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

I love it, owned it now for 2 years and 4 months and a few months ago I contemplated something different a new and test rode a specialised enduro 650B and although it was nice it didnt win over the Bronson so i stuck with what I had. I have the older first incarnation of the Bronson but have heard great things about the newer design but hadnt heard about pedalling issues. I've also found it to climb perfectly well especially with the inline which has a fantastic pedalling mode which firms it up nicely, I never really find it sluggish.


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

*Hello!*

Just joined today! So stoked to find a MTB forum with a strong female presence!

I'm Anna, 5'3", 30" inseam. I've gone back to college and can therefore only afford my one ride, a 17" 2013 Raleigh Eva 29. She is the first bike I've acquired since the much-loved, much-abused, 13" 2000ish Specialized Rockhopper that I got for my 11th birthday. I rode a ton as a kid, dropped out of it in middle school to play team sports, and just got back into it over the last couple seasons. Not really knowing what a modern, grown-up bike is supposed to feel like, the one I bought is a bit big for me, so all my subsequent mods have been to make her lower and slacker.

So, she has a 45mm stem flipped upside-down on top of a Cane Creek Zero-Stack headset, a 120mm Reba RL showing some 3" of exposed fork tube affectionately referred to as the Sternum Cracker, flat 760mm-ish bars, XT brakes (Merry Christmas, Self!), and is in dire need of a drivetrain upgrade. The trails here are basically vertical, so though my trend-crazed reptilian brain is hankering to do a 1x10, I think I should do a 2x to make sure my rides don't turn into walks. This frame also features the longest chainstays ever produced (possible exaggeration, but possibly not), which I will continue to blame for my inability to wheelie until I get a new bike (whereupon I will just not say anything).








Cady Hill in Stowe, VT - I FEEL HAPPEEEEE!







Saxon Hill in Essex, VT - Very serious, very orange, much need to cut bars down!







Ok, I lied, I have another bike.

I raced the motorized variety of enduro last season but have been thinking of giving the pedal/gravity powered variety a shot. Do you think the Eva (and I) would survive?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Welcome! Glad you decided to get back into mtb :thumbsup:! Great pictures capturing the most important thing - the great big smile on your face . Hopefully you'll find lots to contribute to.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi ryetoast, and welcome. Great pix! I am in VT as well, over by Millstone. On your drivetrain, check how low you can go on a 1x10. My 1x11 is so insanely low, I get asked if the (big) cassette cog and (itty bitty) chainring were swapped by mistake - ha!


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

> Welcome! Glad you decided to get back into mtb! :thumbsup:Great pictures capturing the most important thing - the great big smile on your face . Hopefully you'll find lots to contribute to.


Thanks!! Yeah, it's so FUN, I don't know how I survived without a bike all these years!



> Hi ryetoast, and welcome. Great pix! I am in VT as well, over by Millstone. On your drivetrain, check how low you can go on a 1x10. My 1x11 is so insanely low, I get asked if the (big) cassette cog and (itty bitty) chainring were swapped by mistake - ha!


Wow, small word! I'm just down the road in MAMBA territory! Embarrassingly I have never ridden at Millstone--I go to school in Burlington so Perry Hill is my go-to aside from the MAMBA trails, since it's on my commute. Millstone is at the top of the list for next season, everyone says its awesome! As for 1x setups, it sounds so appealing, but I worry, haha... I have a 29er, so I'd have to go with a 28t chainring to keep my current lowest gain ratio even with an 11-42 cassette in the back. I just worry that I'd run out of taller gears for the downhill! What front ring are you running?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

ryetoast; As for 1x setups said:


> Pretty sure it is 28 front, 11-42 rear. On the downhills, I usually have plenty of help from gravity, and don't run out of gears. I used to ride Perry Hill when I worked in Wby, but did not even get there last season
> 
> If you get over to Millstone and see a woman on an orange Santa Cruz, say hi! -Barb


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

> If you get over to Millstone and see a woman on an orange Santa Cruz, say hi! -Barb


Will do! 



> I'm running that same gearing. It's perfect for me. Downhill I pump so I'm never out of gears


Hmm, two votes for the 1x! I don't know how to pump but it sounds like a good incentive to learn!


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

ryetoast said:


> View attachment 1045172
> 
> Cady Hill in Stowe, VT - I FEEL HAPPEEEEE!


This is what I love about riding with the gals ^^ there is so much stoke of the happy "wheeee!!!" variety. Not that there is anything wrong with being an aggro gal. Aggro gals rock, too.

I've been on the forums for a while, but since I'm down with an injury, just thought I'd formally say hey hey hey!

I live in the Santa Cruz, CA area. The riding season is long and idyllic here, and if you're visiting and would like a tour of the good trails, send me a PM.









My 1st mtb was a Specialized Rockhopper hardtail with rim brakes. I bought it in 2005, when I lived in Maryland and didn't have that much of a trail network. I finally upgraded to an Ibis Mojo in 2007 when I was living in the SF bay area. That is when I got really stoked on riding! Way back in 2007, I found out about this "Mere Mortals" group that Stripes founded. I had never done a group ride before and was a bit nervous. But she was so welcoming and friendly, and so were most of the people that I met that I stuck with it. Since then I've had a lot of injuries, did a lot of skills clinics, and a lot of trailwork and festivals and events with my local club, Mountain Bikers of Santa Cruz (MBoSC) | Mountain bike advocacy, events and fun based in Santa Cruz, California and ultra endurance distance silliness.

I'm on the cover of this mag, so I'm a big deal. (haha - not!) My friend, a rad female mtb'er is an editor: 









Here's my matchy matchy Ibis stable:









Edit: In terms of bike fit, the Mojo HD is in a size Small. I find it too small for using a shorter stem, and actually want to switch up to a medium. The Tranny is a 29'er and size Medium, even though I'm only 5' 5 (and a half!) it doesn't feel too big at all. The Hakkalugi is pretty small for a road geo for me - 50cm - but I got fitted for it and it feels really comfie.


----------



## eprahshan (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello ladies! I've been on this forum before, just couldn't remember my log in name for the life of me so I registered a new one.

I'm Shanonn, from Northern Colorado. I'm about 5'9.5" and usually ride men's medium-large frames. I've been riding since 2010 when my husband first took me out on a Santa Cruz Chameleon, we still own the bike as a single speed but won't be mountain biking with it anymore. I currently ride a Kona King Kikapu (medium) but haven't been on a trail in about a year and am due for a new frame.

We're planning on building a pump track in our backyard this summer so I'm sure myself or husband will be posting progress photos. See below a pic of me and the bike. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## eprahshan (Feb 25, 2016)

heathralda said:


> Hello and Happy New Year Everyone!
> 
> I am mostly a lurker here, but wanted to say hello. My name is Heather and I currently live in Nederland, CO.
> 
> ...


Ahhh Heather! I've ridden with you and the Divas before I believe, back at West Magnolia trail.


----------



## Showe87 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello everyone! I'm Sara from ABQ New Mexico. I just bought my first mountain bike in adulthood and it should arrive on tuesday! BEYOND excited.

I was into weight lifting and herniated a disk in my lower spine so I made sure to get a full suspension. I can't wait to get on the trails here, and I'll be sure to post pictures when it comes in!

I got a medium Ghost Lavao FS #2 I am 5'7" and right now weigh 166lbs but am hoping that as I bike through this spring and summer I can cut that back down


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Showe87 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm Sara from ABQ New Mexico. I just bought my first mountain bike in adulthood and it should arrive on tuesday! BEYOND excited.
> 
> I was into weight lifting and herniated a disk in my lower spine so I made sure to get a full suspension. I can't wait to get on the trails here, and I'll be sure to post pictures when it comes in!
> 
> I got a medium Ghost Lavao FS #2 I am 5'7" and right now weigh 166lbs but am hoping that as I bike through this spring and summer I can cut that back down


Hi, Sara! I am just to the north of you in SFe! ABQ has some great riding (at least the limited amount I've done there - Otero Canyon - has been awesome, but I hear from others that there's a lot of good stuff there). There's also a ton of great trails within an hours' drive - White Mesa, SFe, Galisteo Preserve (I highly recommend Galisteo - not only is it fun riding, but the views are stunning).

Also, if you haven't heard about it, the Outside Bike & Brew festival is next month here in SFe. It's a great time with lots of events and bikes and beer! Unfortunately, it looks like all of the ladies' skills clinics are already full (I attended one a couple of years ago led by Krista Park that was good; I've heard that the ones led by Rebecca Rusch are even better - I missed last year's clinic because I signed up for the Poker Run instead - which is a lot of fun, too! I was hoping to check one out this year... but apparently I waited too long!). Outside Bike & Brew Festival | May 19-22, 2016 | Outside Bike & Brew 2016 | Santa Fe, New Mexico

Welcome to the wonderful adventure that is mountain biking!

- Kim

(at some point I'll get around to posting up some "vital stats" about myself)


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey everyone!

My name is Saris and I'm the new word herder for MTBR. I've been mountain biking for about ten years now and just enjoy being out on two wheels. Mostly that means riding mountain bikes in the redwoods, but I like playing around on kids bikes and practicing tricks too.

I'm 5'8 and ride a medium frame. I own lots of silly bikes, like a tandem cruiser, but I don't currently own a trail bike. I mostly ride whatever we have in the office for review. Right now I'm responsible for the new Juliana Roubion and Rocky Mountain Pipeline. I'm also holding onto the new Santa Cruz Tallboy 3 until boss man gets back into town. He might have a hard time getting that one back....

Anyways, super stoked to be part of the editorial team on the site and looking forward to getting more women's content on the homepage. Below are a few recent riding photos. Braaaap!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome, Saris! Great pics! I'll be very interested in hearing more about the Pipeline. After spending the last few months on my Mukluk and transitioning back over to my Trance X 29er, I'm missing those wider tires. I'm quite curious about those +-sized wheels and wonder if they'd be the perfect compromise for summer riding.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm still waiting for a good photo of me ON my bike that would be relevant to discuss fit & vital stats with...


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

MTBR_Saris said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My name is Saris and I'm the new word herder for MTBR. I've been mountain biking for about ten years now and just enjoy being out on two wheels. Mostly that means riding mountain bikes in the redwoods, but I like playing around on kids bikes and practicing tricks too.
> 
> ...


Word herder for MTBR? That's so cool!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

formica said:


> I'm still waiting for a good photo of me ON my bike that would be relevant to discuss fit & vital stats with...


Tripod and self-timer - I don't know if I'd ever get any pics of me on a bike without it


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm, gotta get one. Usually the bike IS the tripod


----------



## handyhannah (Sep 18, 2015)

[/URL

Ive been registered here awhile but couldnt figure out how to post pictures. All greek to me.
Hi, im Shelly from up state New York. I have a surly Pugsley which ive had for about 1 1/2 years and had a blast riding in snow. Bit heavy but still love it. Want to broaden my horizons and signed up for women only beginner mtn bike classes. Im not saying I will be a singletrack diva but I want basic skills to handle bike better and some versitility. I am a road rider and am hoping the skills will also help me on the road also. 
Here is my new mtn bike fresh out of the shop, it is bit much for a beginner I know but it was on sale and it was just 200.00 more than some basic models so I went big.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy that nice ride!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Welcome, Hannah! Sweet ride! I think it's good to get a bike you can grow into! Enjoy


----------



## handyhannah (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks ladies. I hope I didnt bite off more than I can chew.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

If you can find a local clinic/class, that will really help you to feel more comfortable with and understand the new bike better. You will become one with the bike much sooner.


----------



## Trailbaby (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi, I'm pretty sure I've introduced myself here before. I'm 5'6", 30" inseam. I got my first mtb four years ago, an old 38 lb Raleigh Ram, size large. Somehow I managed to keep up with my boyfriend and his friends who got me into mtb. Going downhill was fun, the bike was so heavy and the amount of travel on it kept me on, but climbing was truly pure torture!!! The end of last year I bought a medium KHS 104 XC and it's been a total game changer! I ride two to four times a week now and absolutely love it! Going downhill took some getting used to, it felt like the bike was going to shoot out from under me or fall apart, which it might ...it's not a great bike, but I'm not a great rider (yet!). Sorry, no pics of me on the bike as it's usually just me and the dog!


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

It doesn't matter what you ride, as long as you're riding! Love the trail dog.


----------



## mychel0620 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi, I'm Michelle from NC. New rider, only been out some beginner/intermediate trails maybe 6 times total. I posted in the beginner corner that I'm crossing over from Dirt bike trail riding. Some things are similar, some are very different. So far I love this sport. I'm still learning a lot! I have a DB Axis Comp 27.5 I bought awhile back. I recently picked up a Giant/Liv Tempt 3 (sz Small) on sale at the LBS. The Liv is much better and fits my frame better than the DB. I'm a fairly petite lady. 5'2" and short legs and torso. I can tell a big difference in the Liv frame. I know the Tempt 3 is still an entry level bike... but it will do for what I"m using it for... for now anyway. Although, I'm seriously considering selling my dirt bike and putting the money in the future towards a serious mountain bike. (I feel like a traitor even saying that). LOL. 

I look forward to talking with other ladies about the sport! I'll try to get the hubs to snap a pic next time we go ride. I have one from last weekend, but it was not the new bike.


----------



## mychel0620 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Some pics*








From the creeper trail in Virginia. Me and my daughter







The new bike


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mychel0620 said:


> View attachment 1102137
> 
> From the creeper trail in Virginia. Me and my daughter
> View attachment 1102139
> ...


Nice bike! Welcome aboard!


----------



## MsMel (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi, my name is Melissa and I just signed up on the site today. I'm new to mountain biking. (Well, actually this is my second attempt at it. I tried to ride with my brother-in-law and his friends 4 years ago and they took me on some rough rides for my skill set and I gave it up.) 

I went to a Bell Joy Ride event a month ago and I had a load of fun. I actually received some riding instruction and I've been riding A BUNCH since then. I was terrified at first, but I'm building my confidence and skills with each ride and frankly, I just love how empowered I feel when I do things I didn't think I could do. 

I will probably ask a lot of silly questions, I hope I'm not too annoying with my newbie questions.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome! I think we all been on a few rough rides....glad to hear it didn't turn you off (forever).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

MsMel said:


> Hi, my name is Melissa and I just signed up on the site today. I'm new to mountain biking. (Well, actually this is my second attempt at it. I tried to ride with my brother-in-law and his friends 4 years ago and they took me on some rough rides for my skill set and I gave it up.)
> 
> I went to a Bell Joy Ride event a month ago and I had a load of fun. I actually received some riding instruction and I've been riding A BUNCH since then. I was terrified at first, but I'm building my confidence and skills with each ride and frankly, I just love how empowered I feel when I do things I didn't think I could do.
> 
> I will probably ask a lot of silly questions, I hope I'm not too annoying with my newbie questions.


Hello Melissa, great to hear you are enjoying riding now - and we love newbie questions. We also love when members share their pics or stories!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

MsMel said:


> Hi, my name is Melissa and I just signed up on the site today. I'm new to mountain biking. (Well, actually this is my second attempt at it. I tried to ride with my brother-in-law and his friends 4 years ago and they took me on some rough rides for my skill set and I gave it up.)
> 
> I went to a Bell Joy Ride event a month ago and I had a load of fun. I actually received some riding instruction and I've been riding A BUNCH since then. I was terrified at first, but I'm building my confidence and skills with each ride and frankly, I just love how empowered I feel when I do things I didn't think I could do.
> 
> I will probably ask a lot of silly questions, I hope I'm not too annoying with my newbie questions.


Welcome! Glad you decided to give mountain biking another try . Taking clinics and finding other women to ride with can help a lot with confidence and skills. Just remember to be patient with yourself and have lots of fun! I'll look forward to future posts and pics!


----------



## EHbcreative (Apr 12, 2017)

*Newbie here, oldie out there*

Hi all. I am new to mtbr. I knew about it, and would look in occasionally, but just recently registered. I'm a 63 year old woman, living in Virginia, USA. Started MTBing last year. Before that, I did a lot of other outdoor things. I love getting in the woods with my bike, and consider myself an advanced beginner/early intermediate. I'm going to be taking a clinic in June, which will be fun. I joined the Shenandoah Valley Bicycle Coalition, which is a very active group in our area. There is an awesome area with tons upon tons on trails about 15 minutes from us.

I had originally gotten a hardtail, used. But then when a friend of mine bought a FS bike, and I tried it, I was hooked. I have some health issues, and neck issues, and rationalized it by saying it would be better for my body! It is too! Bought a used, Trek Fuel EX8, medium frame, which is a men's bike, but I'm tall, so I needed it. Bought it from our wonderful local bike shop, the Shenandoah Bicycle Company.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome EHb! Not quite 20 years your junior, but I agree with riding a FS bike. I have a fat bike for late fall/winter/early spring use and this year I really noticed not having suspension. Plus, FS are a lot more forgiving in general. Glad to hear you are enjoying riding so much! Clinics and group rides are a lot of fun and a great way to build skills, too. Nothing like having someone to follow behind that's better than you to take you out of your comfort zone sometimes. Hope to see more pics/posts from you in the future.
~Petey


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Ladies!

My name is Marcie. I am 40 years old and, along with my family, just started mountain biking this summer. I had a Specialized Rockhopper about 20 years ago but was too lazy to really do any pedaling back then so sold it and got a dirtbike instead!  I sold my dirtbike 10 years ago when I was pregnant with our first child and didn't get any kind of bike at all for quite a few years. Our kids are now 10 (girl) and 8 (boy) and we had been riding cheap bikes around campground trails with them since they were little.

We live near Edmonton, Alberta and spend a lot of time in the mountains in Jasper over the summers. I love hiking, but the constant whining from the kids the whole time is really annoying.  In June, some friends lent us their full suspension bikes to go for a ride and we were all immediately hooked! What a blast! It is so amazing to go on long trail rides through the mountains and get to so many places that we would never otherwise see.

Right after that ride, we picked up a used 24" wheel front suspension bike for our son at a local bike shop in Jasper, (the same one my daughter already has) and I managed to find an amazing deal on a virtually new 2015 Liv Lust 1 on Kijiji as soon as we got home from that trip. My husband just got a brand new Norco Fluid 27.5+ bike. I can't see my husband or I getting new bikes for a very long time and the kids bikes have to last them until they are as tall me. 

I am 5'1" with 28.5" inseam (bare foot) and weigh more than I would like to  and my bike is a small frame. It did feel a little small at first but the more I ride it, the more I love it and am happy with how light and nimble it is. I don't have a picture of me on my bike as I am always the only one taking pictures, but there is a picture of my bike below.

My favourite trails are flowy single track with roots and rocks, ups and downs, and that make you think and work, but that aren't too crazy technical and don't have any big drops. We spent lots of time riding in Banff and Jasper this summer but have had a hard time finding local trails that are anywhere near as much fun. We have lots of bike trips already planned for the new year, (early spring in the US somewhere, 10 days in Whistler in Aug, and lots of Jasper) and look forward to getting out as much as possible! Looking for some studded tires so that we can prolong our riding season here. We don't really get enough snow locally for fat bikes.

I also really enjoy doing all of the maintenance on our bikes and look forward to learning more about how to do that on this forum!

Nice to meet you all!
Marcie

My bike








An idea of the trails we love to ride 














This pic doesn't do this place justice but it is a 5 km ride in to the back country to get here.








And here are my kiddos ripping it up on some awesome trails!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome, Marcie! I was in Calgary for a conference in June and spent a day in Banff - it was incredible! I wished I'd been able to mountain bike while I was there, but it's on my bucket list. Nice bike - I have a couple of friends who rock Liv. Will look forward to more pictures from you, for sure !


----------



## ladywrench (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey gals!

My name is Sarah. I've lurked all the bike forums for eons but finally decided to engage. I work as a mechanic in Colorado and enjoy traveling all over to ride. I'm ALWAYS looking for women to ride with! I usually ride with guys which is great for pushing my limits but they're always faster than me and I'm usually dropped on the first big climb lol. I would consider myself fairly advanced, and sometimes take the expert line but mostly I just like fun and progression and don't take myself seriously at all. I enjoy riding with people of all abilities. I'm originally from SoCal but moved to CO about 10 years ago.

I'm 5'6'' and typically ride a small frame but sometimes a medium frame depending on brand. Currently on a medium Ibis HD4 as my trail bike and the fit is spot on. Anyways it's nice to meet you all! Looking forward to discussions in this part of the forum.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

ladywrench said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> My name is Sarah. I've lurked all the bike forums for eons but finally decided to engage. I work as a mechanic in Colorado and enjoy traveling all over to ride. I'm ALWAYS looking for women to ride with! I usually ride with guys which is great for pushing my limits but they're always faster than me and I'm usually dropped on the first big climb lol. I would consider myself fairly advanced, and sometimes take the expert line but mostly I just like fun and progression and don't take myself seriously at all. I enjoy riding with people of all abilities. I'm originally from SoCal but moved to CO about 10 years ago.
> 
> ...


Hey Sarah, nice to have you here .

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## M-squared (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Ladies: I’m Michelle, age 47 from upstate NY. My kids (son age 14, daughter age 12) joined NICA this past spring, and when I bought them Specialized Pitch Experts to race with, I got myself a clearance-priced Jynx to occasionally follow them around on the trials. I was on a mountain bike for the first time ever this past May. I kinda love it and already wish I’d bought myself a better bike!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome, Michelle! Where in upstate? I'm from Ithaca. Caught my first NICA race in Binghamton early this summer - so much fun watching the kids race.


----------



## M-squared (Jun 27, 2018)

Petey: I’m in Clinton (Hamilton College, in between Utica and Syracuse). My daughter rode in that race (her second ever). It was loads of fun.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome all, cool stuff going on!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi, I'm Robyn and I live near Waco, Texas. I currently ride a Liv Tempt 3 hardtail and am loving it so far. I ride as much as I can so a couple of days a week. I ride trails at Cameron Park and other places if I want to get some miles in.

Happy to be here.


----------



## Astraea (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm 5'4" and I live in Calgary Alberta. I'm 33 years old and though I have ridden motorcycles for years haven't been on a bicycle since i was 12, other than one time with a friend in Jasper. I just picked up a 2007 Rocky Mountain Switch 1.0 RV66 along with a trainer and trainer tire and tube. I'm planning to ride the bike 1 or twice a day at home until the snow is all done and then start learning trails and hopefully some down hill.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Astraea said:


> Hello everyone, I'm 5'4" and I live in Calgary Alberta. I'm 33 years old and though I have ridden motorcycles for years haven't been on a bicycle since i was 12, other than one time with a friend in Jasper. I just picked up a 2007 Rocky Mountain Switch 1.0 RV66 along with a trainer and trainer tire and tube. I'm planning to ride the bike 1 or twice a day at home until the snow is all done and then start learning trails and hopefully some down hill.


Hi and welcome to the group.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello! I'm Mary, I'm 43, live in SE Ct and have been drifting in and out of riding for years, but lately the bug has bitten down hard and I'm in the process of refreshing my 2001 Stinky Six.

I have other interests besides the newly rediscovered one in bikes; I'm a motorcyclist, I've taken my 2004 BMW 1150GS across the country 5 times, four of those trips have been solo. On those trips, I've been to 28 National Parks and Monuments, gone backpacking in the Glacier backcountry, and met some truly amazing folks along the way. I'm also a photographer; people buy my vacation photos and hang them on their walls.

My Klein, the oldest of my three.








Stiiiiinky. She's being refreshed right now with new wheels, brakes, and a drivetrain.


----------



## PermaGrin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey there, I'm Nathalie. I've been in Colorado Springs for almost a year from So Cal. Love it here except for the snow and ice so not much riding lately but hiking is a nice compromise. When I can ride it's my Canfield Yelli or Santa Cruz 5010c that I'm still getting used to, complete opposite of the Yelli which is my go to. Happy riding!


----------



## Veedubster (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi, I'm Victoria, and I'm back into mountain biking (at almost 59!) after being away for almost 20 years. I live in BC, Canada on the coast, and ride a Giant Advanced Pro 2 Trance 29er (I'm 5'8"). Feels great to be out on the trails again, and also to see so many women on my local trails too.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello ladies! I'm a casual rider, doing it mainly for fun and fitness. I enjoy singletrack and having fun with techy stuff when I can get to it, but mainly ride on city paths and sneak off path in the neighborhoods when the chance arises. Current rides are a few miles, and am re-building my endurance up to 15 miles again.

I'm 5 feet, 4 or 5 inches (162-ish cm) and am proud to ride vintage, baby! 1999 Trek Singletrack 820. Mostly all stock parts and still going strong!

Have been in Colorado for 11 years now. I love it here, just wish I lived closer to that hero dirt!


----------



## mleedixon (May 31, 2020)

*Hello ladies!*

My name is Michelle and I recently moved to Fort Collins, CO from the Denver area. Intermediate all mountain rider always looking for new motivations to get stronger and more confident on the bike. Always looking for some more great women to ride with  I do other things too, love to swim and dance. Lived in FL for a while where I did a lot of paddleboarding but not so much anymore. Skiing and snowboarding and hiking on occasion too.

Also thinking about getting a commuter bike to begin riding to work a few times a week (10 mi each way) if anyone has good suggestions.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Hi Michelle, 
Sorry for the late reply, did you get a commuter? The "right" commuter bike depends a lot upon your circumstances. Most importantly, I think, is what is the bike security situation at work? Is there somewhere safe and out of the weather to leave your bike? If not, an older "beater" bike may be best. Old mtb's refitted with smooth tires make great commuters. For that distance, the bike is not going to make a huge difference in your commute time. Mine is 8-12 miles and I am almost as fast on my BMX cruiser as on my gravel bike, with the lights and such. That said, the are some nice looking purpose built commuter bikes out there at a ran geof price points.


----------



## allbikethingsgal (Dec 19, 2020)

_Le sigh_....just made a long post asking for bike recommendations, and then wondered why it disappeared into oblivion, to then see that I have to make 10 posts before I can make a new thread. So I suppose this is as good a place as any to start my countdown to 10 .

Almost 40 -- working mom of two. Currently do gravel, cyclocross, road, and fat biking on a women's race team. I'm ready to dive into some of the more technical aspects of mountain biking (instead of bombing around singletrack on my cyclocross bike and fat bike!) so I would like to get a nice "all mountain" type mountain bike. I don't want climbs to be too miserable, but don't want to have a twitchy beast on the descents. I'm 5'5" ish.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm a grandmother in her early 70s and readily admit I'm a bike nut. I'm a touch under 5'10" so a big gal, but most of that is in my legs. I go medium on my mtbs and a 55 or 56 on a roadie.

I ride every day. Last year I turned 70 so I pushed myself a bit. I did 5,700 plus miles for the year, with almost 2000 miles being trail miles. Living in snow country, a lot of those miles were on a fat bike in the winter.

We live on 7 plus acres of north woods and have access to 3 more. I started building my own trails about five years back and now have a a network of almost 3 miles of inter-connected trails to ride, right outside my door. I have reached an advanced skill level, doing jumps with both wheels off the ground, but after a bad accident, I promised my husband that I would keep both wheels on the ground with my trail riding. I've been true to my word, ever since.

I run anywhere from 8 to over a dozen bikes and though I don't consider myself mechanically inclined, I do most of my own work, thanks to a couple of local bike mechanics who have taken the time to teach me various things.

All my bikes are now flat bar bikes. About 5 years back, I picked up an addiction to single speeds. I now have seven single speeds and only 3 fully geared bikes. Why single speeds? I learned early that going single speed is something you just have to do to appreciate. Just one of those things that's hard to explain to those who have never done it.


----------



## Desert Dawdler (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello fellow ladies! I decided to finally stop lurking and actively participate.

For the bike/size stats…

Me: 5’7” with a stumpy 29” inseam and a long torso (my husband calls me “Baby Legs”).

The Fleet:
S-Works Epic HT, Size M
Specialized Epic Evo, Size M
Cannondale Scalpel, Size M
Propain Tyee in M is ordered will arrive…someday.
I have the saddles pretty far back to accommodate my long torso, and the Cannondale is still on the smallish side.

I’m 38, and used to be at best a casual weekend rider, but decided in early 2021 that I wanted to upgrade my ten year old Rockhopper. Long story short, I ended up with the S-Works, then decided that meant I should start doing XC. And then that I needed a squishy XC bike, and now an Enduro bike… 😂

I live in Phoenix, and ride a lot at Hawes, South Mountain, and McDowell. I’m wrapping up my first XC season with MBAA and I’ve had a blast, and I’m planning to do the fall Enduro season (assuming the Tyee arrives in time). 

I’m also a disabled veteran with neurological issues, and riding has helped me feel like a “regular” person again. Being on the bike gives me the chance to feel like I’m the same as anybody else and that means the world to me.

Looking forward to chatting with all of you! 

- the Dawdler


----------



## k00kaburra (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I'm new to mountain biking and to this forum. Mostly road biked until several months ago, when a friend bought a new mountain bike and I went with him to check out some trails in Maryland. I rode my 20+ year old Specialized Hard Rock (27" hardtail) and had a blast. I took an REI beginners class a few months later after and loved riding a full suspension bike, so am researching my next new bike 😁.

I'm 5'3", 29" inseam. My other bikes are a GT road bike for commuting (pre-COVID I bike commuted 16 miles/day) and Cannondale Synapse road bike, both Small, and an HP Velotechnik FS Scorpion 26 trike (with an adjustable boom, so my 6' partner can also ride it).

I now live in Northern California and am trying to learn more about and do more mtn biking. Glad to be here!


----------



## Planetluvver (6 mo ago)

I am over 60 years old, now living on the Central California Coast. I did not ride for probably a decade, due to side effects of medications. I also moved to be closer to family due to the health issues and the severe downsizing meant giving up my bikes. I currently weigh about 250 lbs.

I am currently a commuter. I have not owned a car for at least 15, perhaps 20 years now. My bike is an old Trek Mountain Track Sport 100. I plan to ride it until at least October before I consider upgrading.

The geography of my locale means National Forest land is just a few miles away. I would like to take advantage of this and do some local bike camping in the near future. 

My current priorities are:
Learning the local bike routes
getting used to road traffic and building confidence
gaining stamina and balance
learning basic bike repairs and maintainence
adding to my gear (Right now, I need lights, tools, and panniers)
Engaging in a bike community.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey all,
I'm Andrea. I live in Central Colorado, and I've been riding/racing bikes since 2006, everything from road to CX to XC and Endurance MTB... sometimes at the pro level, though not currently. When I'm not riding, I'm usually hunting or dabbling in homesteading. I ride a Spot Mayhem 130, Spot Rocker SS, and a drop bar converted Rocky Mountain Vertex. I don't have many pics saved on my computer, so here's a link to my IG account: https://www.instagram.com/brickhouseracing/


----------

